# 2 hoch 100 berechnen



## Neppo (29. Jun 2004)

Ich habe von meinem Professor folgende Aufgabe bekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um eine alte Klausuraufgabe. Habe jedoch Probleme die Lösung zu finden.

Aufgabe: Schreiben Sie eine Java-Klasse, welche die natürliche Zahl n=2hoch100 exakt berechnet und ausgibt


----------



## Roar (29. Jun 2004)

Wie willst du deinen abschluss mache nwenn du sowas nicht kannst? hier schreit dir niemand diese klasse.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4946


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2004)

Schau Dir mal in *java.lang* die Klasse *Math* an und dort die Methode *public static pow(double a, double b)*.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html#pow(double, double)


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2004)

das is aber ne leichte klausurarbeit


----------



## Neppo (29. Jun 2004)

Wie man X hoch Y ausrechnet ist mir schon klar.
Jedoch ist 2 hoch 100 so groß, dass es dafür keinen Datentyp gibt. Double hat ja nur 64bit!
Das ist mein Problem!


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2004)

2^100 gibt eine Ganzzahl, der korrekte Datentyp wäre also wenn schon long. Tja, jetzt musst du halt zwei longs zu einem 128 Bit Datentyp kombinieren und eine Multiplikation schreiben...


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jun 2004)

Oder einen BigInteger verwenden.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/math/BigInteger.html#pow(int) <--Klick :wink:


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder einen BigInteger verwenden.
> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/math/BigInteger.html#pow(int) <--Klick :wink:



Ich mag mich irren, aber das ist glaub nicht der Sinn der Aufgabe  :lol:
... aber eine gute Idee ist's trotzdem.  :applaus:


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jun 2004)

Jedenfalls ist dann nicht mehr allzuviel übrig, was man machen muss.


----------

